

Show HN: When women rate how their employers support them, change is possible - hiberna
http://www.is-it-possible.com

======
seekingcharlie
I think there is a great intention behind this, but realistically, the women
that are answering probably don't really know they are being paid ~75% less
than their male counterparts or receiving fair benefits in comparison. That's
the whole problem...

~~~
hiberna
Only a few of the ratings deal with comparisons between men and women. It
seems to me like that's the wrong focus. What we're hoping to find are
companies that have great support for the things women typically (keyword)
care about, and to help companies that don't have great support see where
their holes are. It's not about comparing men and women to see who has it
better THAN the other. It's about women having it BETTER, period.

